# Nielsen's NEW TV Market Rankings for 2004/5 Season



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The new rankings for TV market size are out. Looks like there were a TON of changes in the markets and chances are many counties moved markets as well. Anyone knoe of any for sure, please let me know so I can update http://ekb.dbstalk.com/TVMarkets Please no direct info from Nielsen. Only TV station maps or third party sources. Thanks.

Here is the new list:
http://www.nielsenmedia.com/DMAs.html

RANK	Designated Market Area (DMA)
1	New York
2	Los Angeles
3	Chicago
4	Philadelphia
5 +1 Boston (Manchester)
6 -1 San Francisco-Oak-San Jose
7	Dallas-Ft. Worth
8	Washington, DC (Hagrstwn)
9	Atlanta
10	Detroit
11	Houston
12	Seattle-Tacoma
13	Tampa-St. Pete (Sarasota)
14	Minneapolis-St. Paul
15	Phoenix (Prescott), AZ
16	Cleveland-Akron (Canton)
17	Miami-Ft. Lauderdale
18	Denver
19	Sacramnto-Stktn-Modesto
20	Orlando-Daytona Bch-Melbrn
21	St. Louis
22	Pittsburgh
23	Baltimore
24	Portland, OR
25	Indianapolis
26	San Diego
27	Hartford & New Haven
28	Charlotte
29	Raleigh-Durham (Fayetvlle)
30	Nashville
31	Kansas City
32 +1 Milwaukee
33 -1 Cincinnati
34	Columbus, OH
35	Greenvll-Spart-Ashevll-And
36	Salt Lake City
37	San Antonio
38	Grand Rapids-Kalmzoo-B.Crk
39	West Palm Beach-Ft. Pierce
40	Birmingham (Ann and Tusc)
41	Norfolk-Portsmth-Newpt Nws
42 +5	Harrisburg-Lncstr-Leb-York
43 -1	New Orleans
44 -1	Memphis
45	Oklahoma City
46 -2	Buffalo
47 +2	Albuquerque-Santa Fe
48 -2	Greensboro-H.Point-W.Salem
49 -1	Providence-New Bedford
50	Louisville
51	Las Vegas
52	Jacksonville, Brunswick
53	Wilkes Barre-Scranton
54	Austin
55	Albany-Schenectady-Troy
56 +3	Dayton (Must have gained a county from Lima)
57 -1	Little Rock-Pine Bluff
58 -1	Fresno-Visalia
59 +2	Knoxville
60	Tulsa
61 -3	Richmond-Petersburg
62 +1	Charleston-Huntington
63 -1	Mobile-Pensacola (Ft Walt)
64 +1	Lexington
65 -1	Flint-Saginaw-Bay City
66 +1	Wichita-Hutchinson Plus
67 -1	Roanoke-Lynchburg
68 +2	Ft. Myers-Naples
69 -1	Green Bay-Appleton
70 -1	Toledo
71 +1	Honolulu
72 -1	Tucson (Sierra Vista)
73 Des Moines-Ames
74	Portland-Auburn
75	Rochester, NY
76 +1	Omaha
77 +2	Syracuse
78	Springfield, MO
79 -3	Paducah-Cape Girard-Harsbg
80	Spokane
81	Shreveport
82	Champaign&Sprngfld-Decatur
83 +1	Columbia, SC
84 -1	Huntsville-Decatur (Flor)
85	Madison
86	Chattanooga
87	South Bend-Elkhart
88	Cedar Rapids-Wtrlo-IWC&Dub
89 +2	Tri-Cities, TN-VA
90 -1	Burlington-Plattsburgh
91 -1	Jackson, MS
92 +1	Colorado Springs-Pueblo
93 +4	Harlingen-Wslco-Brnsvl-McA
94	Davenport-R.Island-Moline
95 -3	Waco-Temple-Bryan
96 -1	Baton Rouge
97 -1	Johnstown-Altoona
98	Savannah
99	Evansville
100	El Paso (Las Cruces)
101 +3	Charleston, SC
102 -1	Youngstown
103 -1	Lincoln & Hstngs-Krny Plus
104 +1	Ft. Wayne
105 -2	Greenville-N.Bern-Washngtn
106	Springfield-Holyoke
107 +1	Ft. Smith-Fay-Sprngdl-Rgrs
108 +1	Myrtle Beach-Florence
109 +2	Tallahassee-Thomasville
110	Lansing
111 -4	Tyler-Longview(Lfkn&Ncgd)
112	Traverse City-Cadillac
113 +2	Montgomery-Selma
114 +2	Reno
115 -1	Augusta
116 -3	Sioux Falls(Mitchell)
117	Peoria-Bloomington
118	Fargo-Valley City
119 +3	Macon
120	Eugene
121 -2	SantaBarbra-SanMar-SanLuOb
122 +1	Boise
123 +1	Lafayette, LA
124 -3	Monterey-Salinas
125	Columbus, GA
126 +1	Yakima-Pasco-Rchlnd-Knnwck
127 -1	La Crosse-Eau Claire
128 +2	Bakersfield
129 -1	Corpus Christi
130 -1	Amarillo
131 +1	Chico-Redding
132 -1	Columbus-Tupelo-West Point
133 +1	Wausau-Rhinelander
134 -1	Rockford
135	Monroe-El Dorado
136	Duluth-Superior
137	Topeka
138	Beaumont-Port Arthur
139	Columbia-Jefferson City
140 +2	Wilmington
141 -1	Medford-Klamath Falls
142 -1	Erie
143 +1	Sioux City
144 -1	Wichita Falls & Lawton
145 +2	Lubbock
146	Joplin-Pittsburg
147 -2	Albany, GA
148 +2	Bluefield-Beckley-Oak Hill
149 -1	Terre Haute
150 -1	Salisbury
151 +2	Bangor
152 -1	Wheeling-Steubenville
153 -1	Rochestr-Mason City-Austin
154	Binghamton
155	Anchorage
156	Biloxi-Gulfport
157 -2	Minot-Bismarck-Dickinson
158 -1	Odessa-Midland
159 +1	Palm Springs
160 -2	Panama City
161	Sherman, TX-Ada, OK
162	Gainesville
163	Abilene-Sweetwater
164	Idaho Falls-Pocatello
165	Clarksburg-Weston
166 +1	Utica
167 -1	Quincy-Hannibal-Keokuk
168	Hattiesburg-Laurel
169	Missoula
170	Billings
171 +1	Yuma-El Centro
172 -1	Dothan
173	Elmira (Corning)
174 +9	Jackson, TN (Must have gained a county or two)
175 +2	Watertown
176	Alexandria, LA
177 -2	Lake Charles
178 -4	Rapid City
179	Jonesboro
180 -2	Marquette
181 -1	Harrisonburg
182 -1	Bowling Green
183 -1	Greenwood-Greenville
184	Meridian
185 +1	Charlottesville
186 +3	Lafayette, IN
187	Parkersburg
188	Great Falls
189 +1	Grand Junction-Montrose
190 +1	Laredo
191 +1	Twin Falls
192 +1	Eureka
193 +1	Butte-Bozeman, MT
194 -9	Lima (Must have lost a county to Dayton)
195 +1	Cheyenne, WY-Scottsbluff,
196 -1	San Angelo
197 +2	Bend, OR
198 +2	Casper-Riverton
199 -1	Mankato
200 -2	Ottumwa-Kirksville
201	St. Joseph
202	Zanesville
203 +2	Presque Isle
204 -1	Fairbanks
205 -1	Victoria
206 +1	Helena
207 -1	Juneau, AK
208	Alpena
209	North Platte
210	Glendive

For those that can't figure it out... 
the munuses are how many slots that city lost from last year. + is how many they gained.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Thanks for this Tony


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I wish they would've consolidated a bunch of markets, so that each markets has each network station, since this is what the FCC goes by for SHIVA, for now. It's still stupid that cable can carry channels from multiply markets but dish can't, it's just common sense that if one network isnt available in one market, bring it in from the neighboring market, but hopefully these changes will be legal in the New SHVRA


----------



## swing (Aug 13, 2004)

Franklin County, PA is in the Harrisburg-Lancaster York PA market. It moved from Washington DC market into Harrisburg market, and Harrisburg then jumped from #47 to #42.

Fulton County remains in the D.C. market, a sole PA county 80 miles from D.C. It's a mere 6,000 TV HH.

Franklin Co. was approximately 56,000 TV HH, big for Harrisburg standards when its comes to ranking changes, but insignificant for a major market as D.C.

Those two PA counties are kinda goofy in the sense that real viewership (without cable or satellite) exists for WHAG 25 (NBC) from Hagerstown, not the actual D.C. channels. The other viewed channels are from closer Harrisburg Lancaster market. 

But, because WHAG licensed to Hagerstown is considered within D.C. DMA, viewership of that channel in those counties gets considered as D.C. market related. Customers there qualify for D.C. channels over Harrisburg currently through the satellite companies.

What's kinda interesting is San Francisco TV market lost TV HHs (not just relatively in ranks), but actual. Did the tech bubble burst we hear about, have anything to do with a population loss, if one this so happened? Or, possibly it just lost a county to Sacramento or something.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Im in 47 (Albuqurque) although I am only 152 miles from 100 (El Paso) and 100 covers my region a heck of a lot better than 47 which is 300 mile's away. Southern NM should be part of El Paso's dma as the Mid to upper part of NM ignores us down here...It would be nice if when elections were held we could pick where (gasp) our Tv came from. (but I guess that would be too democratic) even 158 and 145 are Closer... Midland Odessa and Lubbock...


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

swing said:


> Franklin County, PA is in the Harrisburg-Lancaster York PA market. It moved from Washington DC market into Harrisburg market, and Harrisburg then jumped from #47 to #42.


What market is WJAL-68 now in? DirecTV used to carry that station as part of the DC local package, but dropped it around the time they added channel 47 (Univision.) Not that it was a big loss, since WJAL was mostly showing ACN shopping.


----------



## MadVlad (Apr 10, 2005)

I know it's been said before, but Springfield, Mass should be in the Hartford/New Haven market...


----------

